# Which one is a better buy?



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

BINKS 98-1261 vs GRACO ULTRA PLUS 1000 AIRLESS 
Both are used and will NOT be used commercially from this point forward.
Let's say for arguement's sake that both need a typical repair. Which would be better in terms of cost, parts availablitiy, over-all future reliability? Which is easier to clean? I've used the Graco type at work, but know that Binks is a respected brand (I still have a model 7 and an 80 from my car resto days). Also, does anyone know if the compressor on the Binks 98-1261 will double as a stand alone or work with a Gravity fed cup/gun setup?
Thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Go Graco


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Rent A Painter. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

What are you using sprayers for? The Binks is an HVLP for doors and fine finishes. The Graco is more for spraying large interiors and commercial exteriors. To run a gravity fed all you really need is a good compressor and a regulator.


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm retired, but working on my fixer house, selling it, buying another, and repeating is my new fulltime job. With my auto restoration days behind me, what I'm looking for in a sprayer is something I can use for doors, walls, fences, cabinets and finishes - interior and exterior. The more I look into this, the more I see the limitations of the Binks for my needs. I already have a nice compressor (2 actually) and if I need a finer spray, I can always buy different tips. right? I'm leaning towards the Graco even though the Binks is sweet.


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

BTW guys, thanks for puttin' up with me here. I know this is a PRO forum, but it was you the PROs from whom I wanted to hear.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Go with a AAA graco setup then you have both options


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

That would be the ticket if I had the funds. The 2 sprayers in question for this thread are selling for under $500. I wonder if an AAA gun will work with a separate compressor hooked up alongside.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

2sondude said:


> That would be the ticket if I had the funds. The 2 sprayers in question for this thread are selling for under $500. I wonder if an AAA gun will work with a separate compressor hooked up alongside.


As an automotive restorer, I'm sure you're proficient at conventional spray systems. But for spraying home interiors, I would recommend the Graco, because parts and support are going to be more accessible in my opinion. 

Have fun!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

2sondude said:


> That would be the ticket if I had the funds. The 2 sprayers in question for this thread are selling for under $500. I wonder if an AAA gun will work with a separate compressor hooked up alongside.


In my opinion, don't waste your money on a Graco AAA. Especially if you're used to conventional spray systems. It doesn't have the control functions like conventional gun does.


----------



## sd021 (Jun 8, 2015)

I've used the Graco before and I would highly recommend it. Great piece of kit


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

I bid $210.00 on and won a used GRACO ULTRA PLUS 1000 ELECTRONIC - complete - at an auction Monday.
I go to pick it up tomorrow near DC. 
Thanks to everyone for their input in helping me make my decision.
If you guys are okay with me posting here, I'll probably have an update soon.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

2sondude said:


> I bid $210.00 on and won a used GRACO ULTRA PLUS 1000 ELECTRONIC - complete - at an auction Monday.
> I go to pick it up tomorrow near DC.
> Thanks to everyone for their input in helping me make my decision.
> If you guys are okay with me posting here, I'll probably have an update soon.


 That's a great deal. Those pumps go for 4k new. You may want to have it serviced before using. Get a new hose a gun with FF tips and you can spray just about anything.


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks, Boco. I will. Some information I've read says that I might run into problems with a shorter hose due to the pump's internal settings. While I know from experience the benefits of being able to run the longer hoses into or around the house while keeping the machine outside where the mess mixing and purging can be better dealt with, I don't anticipate needing 75 or 100 feet just right now. Will I have a problem? If not, then I can always add or buy another hose later, right?


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

Also: 
Hoses - Do I need to buy GRACO specific hoses and guns or can you recommend a better aftermarket brand.
- Is 25' too short.
Whip hose length - 3' or 6' or does it matter?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

2sondude said:


> Also:
> Hoses - Do I need to buy GRACO specific hoses and guns or can you recommend a better aftermarket brand.
> - Is 25' too short.
> Whip hose length - 3' or 6' or does it matter?


Get the graco hoses and whip. I have 6' whips on my rigs but have used 3' in the past, both are fine. At least 50' of hose, 100-200' is better for anything exterior.


----------



## 2sondude (Jun 9, 2015)

I picked my machine up yesterday and am in the orocess of cleaning it up a bit. (It doesn't need much.) It was auctioned off ny a school district near DC and is only a couple of years old according to the dude that brought it to my truck. She runs and pumps clear water from my bucket - a good start, eh? Too bad the actual spray tip is missing off the new looking GRACO Contractor series gun, but it has a 3' whip and a 50' hose. 
I'm very happy!


----------

